# Skeet, Trap Shooting Equipment



## James Moy (Oct 2, 2003)

I just read the article on Remington Peter Hulls for shotguns and wondered where I can purchase these hulls. I've been shopping for them off the internet, but can't find them. Anyone know?[/b]


----------



## colman (Jan 27, 2004)

You can get all kinds off once shot hulls on ebay, including Remington STS.


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

you can buy remington peters at Bi-mart. I reload them and thats where I get them. There about $4 a box.

Eric


----------

